# POI downloads - do we have them?



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry if I'm being a bit thick!

I've been looking for POI downloads that I can put on MS Autoroute but dont seem to be able to find any POI downloads.

1. Do they exist on MHF?

2. Could somebody link me to them?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David

Home Page >>> Downloads >>> POI Downloads >>> Take your pick.

There are plenty of other sources, not least of which is Archie's Campings - probably the best of the lot.

http://www.archiescampings.eu/eng1/

Dave


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Dave!

....Wood for the trees and all that!

Dave.


----------

